# Draycote water



## Chris Swift (11 Apr 2014)

Hi all

I have a mountain bike and a road bike.... My friend has a road bike..... I'm going round Draycote water on Tuesday next week with my son in his bike seat on my mountain bike... My friend wants to come.
Neither of us have been there before, would a road bike with standard tyres be ok round their?


----------



## cyberknight (11 Apr 2014)

Is it gravel track around the lake ? i would not like to ride road bike tyres very far on gravel.


----------



## Chris Swift (11 Apr 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Is it gravel track around the lake ? i would not like to ride road bike tyres very far on gravel.



I have no idea.... Ok thank you , I'm looking for a suitable venue to cycle for both road and mountain bikes in warwickshire, Northamptonshire , coventry


----------



## David Wilkinson (16 Apr 2014)

Draycote water would be fine on a road bike. Tarmac all the way round.
We've taken our kids on their bikes plenty of times. 
There's usually lots of other families cycling round as well.
Nice little cafe at the start / finish.


----------



## Chris Swift (16 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the info very usefull do they charge to park the car?


----------



## Shanksy (17 Apr 2014)

Yes they do charge for the car park though cant remember how much - i think its £1.40 ish.

During the summer there are lots of flies around the lake so id suggest sun glasses for everyone and tell your kids to keep their mouths closed ish lol


----------



## Chris Swift (27 Apr 2014)

Shanksy said:


> Yes they do charge for the car park though cant remember how much - i think its £1.40 ish.
> 
> During the summer there are lots of flies around the lake so id suggest sun glasses for everyone and tell your kids to keep their mouths closed ish lol


Sorry for the late reply.... Thank you very much for the information you provided me. Took my road bike round there today was awsome.


----------



## jp1970 (28 Apr 2014)

How many miles is it round the path ??


----------



## Chris Swift (28 Apr 2014)

jp1970 said:


> How many miles is it round the path ??


About 5 miles mate


----------

